# Deleting in Photobucket



## nor69

Sorry if this question is in the wrong forum. Is it possible to delete Photos/images in Photobucket


----------



## zuluclayman

from your own account yes - from someone else's account no
If the image is one you have uploaded and you are logged in there will be options at the top of your image: edit, share, move, delete
If the image is one someone else has uploaded to their account you can't delete it - imagine if that were allowed - people would lose important images they wanted to share etc.


----------



## nor69

Thank you I should have been more specific, it was my own Photos/images I was referring to.


----------

